# Pineapple Salsa



## Constance (May 27, 2005)

Pineapple Salsa:
1 medium size ripe tomato, chopped into small cubes
1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper
2 pickled jalapeno pepper slices, deseeded and finely chopped
1/2 cup pineapple chuncks, fresh or canned
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon sugar

Place all ingredients in a small, non-reactive saucepan. Simmer over low heat for about 5 minutes. Cool. Refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## texasgirl (May 27, 2005)

Yummy!! I bet that would be awesome over grilled chicken.
Thanks for sharing ,constance


----------



## Constance (May 28, 2005)

Sure would, Texasgirl. I thought it would be wonderful with smoked pork, also.


----------



## SquishSquash (Oct 20, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Pineapple Salsa:
> 1 medium size ripe tomato, chopped into small cubes
> 1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper
> 2 pickled jalapeno pepper slices, deseeded and finely chopped
> ...


 
Hi.....  I'm new here... This recipe seems delicious, can't wait to try them.


----------

